# 2008 747 draughty in cold weather?



## freeontheroad (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, a complete MH newbie here so please be gentle. 

This forum has been a godsend so thanks for every ones input, I have spent almost a year researching motor-homes.

I want a vehicle to use year round so have whittled it down to a couple of styles namely the burstner tag axle a or c class.

I intend to start off slowly by touring northern England and Scotland after the summer holiday madness then possibly across to Europe if all goes to plan.

I specifically wanted a double floored wet centrally heated van because I had read they are the better choice for cold winter conditions.

I have two questions really, firstly would an a class e.g. a burstner 821 for instance be better/warmer than the c class 747.

Secondly after virtually deciding to buy a beautiful 747 2008 model, I was doing a last bit of research on wild-camping in a 747 and came across a website suggesting the 747 was not nice to use in very cold conditions, "draughty lounge because the heat all goes into the overcab bed area, then condenses and gets messy. Also when the bench seats are reclined more draughts come from the underfloor storage areas".

Any info from members who have an 821 or a 747 or any info on long-terming or use in very cold conditions would be very much appreciated.

If anyone has any other ideas for a good similar motor-home for cold weather use I am all ears.

I also like the burstner 851 and 852 models because of the iveco chassis and huge towing capacity but am not sure if they use aldi wet heating.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We have the 2008 747 and use it all year round. I have never noticed any draught or the condensing problems that you are concerned with. If anything we often find it too hot thinking we need the heating right up and it is comfortable day and night on a setting of 3. 

If you're worried about heat escaping to the overcab bed, just pull the curtains across as this may help but our children use that bed so we prefer it to be warm.

We absolutely love the 747, particularly because if the double floor and wet heating system. We find the heat exchanger particularly useful as, with the pump above the sink switched on, the rear is heated whilst travelling and when we arrive at our destination everywhere is already lovely and warm, and we have hot water too. We've had ours for 2 years now and I wouldn't part with it!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't see how reclining bench seat would make any difference to potential draughts as the vents are exposed whether the bench is reclined or not.

Providing your locker doors are shut, there should not be any draughts from under the floor as this is heated too, as is the garage. We have a twin tub washing machine in the garage and I hang all the washing in there to dry.

Only thing I would say is its front wheel drive and we have got stuck a few times in the mud, ice, wouldn't even attempt it in snow, and in the sand but that was my fault for insisting I wanted to be as close to the water as possible :wink:


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Burstner 747 - 2*

I have had the Burstner 747-2 from new one of the first in the country, and right from start its alway been warm like Snunkie said its great when traveling just turn the switch and put the heat exchanger on so the heating is done from the engine while traveling.

And if you stop theres a switch to keep the heating circulating while you take a break, also you can switch to the electric option for night time costing you nothing always warm no condensation even hot water brilliant motorhome. You will be warm enough with just your body heat most of the early part of the evening.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Burstner 747 - 2*



fairways said:


> And if you stop theres a switch to keep the heating circulating while you take a break, also you can switch to the electric option for night time costing you nothing


Is this a different switch to the Pump switch over the sink? I know there is a switch on the boiler that makes the fan go faster and noisier, is that the one you mean?


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Burstner heating*

Yes it is the pump switch over the sink to circulate the heating from the engine when you stop after traveling. The switch over the sink is only used when you stop and turn off the engine you dont have that running while you travel it circulates without the switch being on. I am sure you know this but wanted to make it clear for others as well.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks fairways. And with regards to 'switching to the electric option at nighttime costing you nothing' are your referring to using the heating on electric when on EHU or is there something else? We've not been using EHU because we've found to to be around £8-£10 per night cheaper without EHU at many sites and we're sure we wouldn't use that much electric. What I mean is, if you're paying extra for EHU then it's not costing you nothing to run the heating on electric or have I got the wrong end of the stick?

We love our 747, so incredibly cosy! We had a camp estro 4 before this and it was freezing whilst travelling and in colder weather


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

We always have EHU so we dont think of it as being more expensive, but we prefer to sleep with the heating on electric not gas for safety reasons. Do you use just the Gas option for heating


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

If we're on EHU (for example if it's included in the price whether you have it or not) then we always use everything electric that we can, but we do leave the heating on low on gas all day and overnight when not on EHU to maintain a cosy temperature. We find if we leave it off whilst we're out it takes a while to warm up again. Never had any problems and the gas just seems to last forever. We're also on GASLOW so it's a fraction of the cost to refill than propane/butane cylinders so pretty cost effective for us. 

I refilled the other day thinking we must have used loads after 3 weeks of camping on and off and I only managed to spend £6.57 before it was full again, incredible!


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

The Elegance I821 has heating between the double floor and in the garage. This keep everything nice and cosy. It also has additional circulating fans in the toilet/shower room and under both front seats. It also has an additional circulation pump in the Aldi heating that can run either to allow the engine to warm the hab area or allow the engine to be preheated from the heating making a very easy sub zero cold start.

Cant fault the heating electric or gas mode.


----------



## freeontheroad (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies folks. 

I misread the original blog excerpt about the draughty 747, they said warm air would go up into the overcab bed then get cold and cause draughts not condesation. If you google "draughty burstner 747" you can read for yourselves.

It was their first MH I can only guess they hadn't sussed the heating controls properly.

I've decided against the 08 747 for now due to the fact that I will be full timing and don't want to worry about the inevitable bumps and scratches that will happen with day to day use.

Thanks again, I will no doubt be back with a few more questions soon.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello freeontheroad,we have a carthago liner 52,on an iveco chassis,it is an A class,with wet c/h we fulltime in it, it`s 7.7 MT`S long and very comfortable with a fixed bed at the rear and a pull down over the cab,it`s not a van that has a caravan attached to it,we spent the first winter in it in Sweden minus 20/30,the wet heating was very good,and no condensation,if you`r going to spend lot`s of time in it at winter time, I would suggest that you buy the best you can afford, also look at the U values of the insulation,and if lot`s of travel in snow,go for a rear wheel drive outfit,better traction,hope this helps ,regards Bill


----------

